
Trump EPA won't limit 2 toxic chemicals in drinking water - smacktoward
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/01/28/epa-toxic-chemicals-drinking-water-1124797
======
apo
Watch the Netflix documentary _The devil we know_ for more on PFOA (aka C8)
and PFOS. They are widely used in the manufacture of teflon and other nonstick
products.

PFOA has made its way into the bloood of almost every human being.

~~~
bigmit37
Will check it out. Last I read these chemcials stay and build up in your body
for years and we still haven’t figured out how to get rid of them.

Have countries banned these chemicals and America is just lagging behind?

